# MHF and Charity



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well i had thought about this sat watching Children In Need

I regularly try to do "my bit" and raise money for charity, usually for Cancer related charities.

Now i think the time has come to let the community as a whole work towards something, we can accumulate all the amounts and then announce at the end of the year how much has been raised in that year in total 

I suggest we have a chosen charity for a year at a time and after that year a vote is taken on the charity for the next year.

I want to start off with Macmillan nurses as the inaugural charity for MHF to support as its one of the ones close to my heart having actually benefited from their sterling efforts personally
http://www.macmillan.org.uk/

I now want to ask you the members if any of you would volunteer to take on the role of charity rep.

I envisage us doing events throughout the year using the unique way we work and i can code things up to help somehow.

If anyone is interested in doing this role please let me know.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Nukeadmin,

BL....dy brilliant idea !! I second the choice of charity (Yeah, I know you weren't asking for that, but I am anyway !!  )....not sure that I can volunteer for the position of charity rep, as I spend 6 months of the year out of UK, but I will def do my bit to support you whenever I can......

lets hear it for Dave....


Jenny


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> Well i had thought about this sat watching Children In Need
> 
> I regularly try to do "my bit" and raise money for charity, usually for Cancer related charities.
> 
> ...


What would be involved Dave?


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

I think it is a great idea, I would be willing to volunteer.

Tina


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mods don't like too many bumps - we have to tidy them up! 

But in this case . . . . . . .


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi folks,

Well looks like I get to be the MHF Charity rep, this is a new idea so there are no rigid guidelines so it will be a learn as I go post.

I have a few ideas for fund raising but we need all the ideas we can get to make this a success.

I know that many of you take part in Fun Runs, cycle rides and other sporting events. One of the ideas I had was a meet where we could have an It's a Knock Out style sports day, people could get together and make up teams with team names and get sponsorship. Obviously we could have raffles at meets, and anything else to add some pennies to the main total which will go every year to one charity. 

All ideas very welcome

Tina


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Congrats Tina   

Sounds like your going to be busy !

Cheers C&S


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

TinaGlenn said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Well looks like I get to be the MHF Charity rep, this is a new idea so there are no rigid guidelines so it will be a learn as I go post.
> 
> ...


Hi
Well done for taking this on.
Could I make the suggestion we have a charity box for us forum users where we could send donations to you.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

locovan said:


> Well done for taking this on.
> Could I make the suggestion we have a charity box for us forum users where we could send donations to you.


Thats a good suggestion I will see if it is possible

Tina


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Well done, Tina 8)  

Mavis, I presume you mean a "virtual" charity box? one that can be contributed to on line? Is there such a thing?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bognormike said:


> Well done, Tina 8)
> 
> Mavis, I presume you mean a "virtual" charity box? one that can be contributed to on line? Is there such a thing?


well no!
We would have to send a cheque now and again or pay by credit card like we do our yearly Subscription. We could have a form to fill up on screen.
but we could have a box on screen showing how much was going into it. :roll:


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

TinaGlenn said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Well looks like I get to be the MHF Charity rep, this is a new idea so there are no rigid guidelines so it will be a learn as I go post.


Hi Tina

Well done for taking this on, you're a star 

Not sure if you know that we run a charity. If you want any advice or want to learn from our mistakes then don't hesitate to get in touch.

Our charity is Katie's Concerts have look at the website it might give some more ideas.

Cheers

G & J


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

I am sure Nuke could put a Cash-o-meter on the site somewhere to show donation amount totals. As for the donations themselves that is something we have to sort out, paypal is one option and cheques sent to me to be paid in would be another.

First we have to get an account set up. Still got to get the details sorted out, but working on it.

Tina


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Is it possible to set up a "JustGiving" account for the chosen charity Tina?
That'd be an easy way for members to donate, they accept all forms of payment, you don't have to mess about handling the cash, they can claim tax back and you get your own web page.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Jane and Graham, no doubt I will be in touch, thank you  

Hi Ken, I will look into it, thanks for the idea.

Tina


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Well done Tina will be happy to help in any way once you have things up and running!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'll second Ken's suggestion of JustGiving. It is slick, simple and tax efficient.

Thank you for volunteering, Tina.

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Good Luck Tina BBQ Queen now Charity Queen :lol: will expect to see you in your royal gear at next rally :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Ha ha Jacquie :lol: :lol: 

So any ideas for fund raising folks???


Tina


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Great idea Nuke and thanks Tina for taking on the job.

I'll get my thinking cap on for fund raising ideas.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

TinaGlenn said:


> Ha ha Jacquie :lol: :lol:
> 
> So any ideas for fund raising folks???
> 
> Tina


At rallies:-

Auction with someone dressed up like David "Cheap as Chips"
Table top sale.
Book Sales,
Cake sale 
Sports Day
Throw Pound at a Whiskey Bottle nearest one gets it.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

What about a "bucket collection" at each rally? For those really annoying small brass coins which we all accummulate and put somewhere "for charity"?

We have had a box that we have put those in and it works out at about £20.00 per year from the two of us (well really just the one, 'cos I always forget!) 

Totally support Macmillan's. they supported my Mum and Dad superbly while he was in the final stages of lung cancer, she was already blind and needed LOTS of help. Good choice Nuke.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Great ideas guys, keep em coming,

Sales of all kinds are always good for raising money, the bucket collection is also a good idea, every penny counts as they say.

I know that motorhome facts members are some of the most generous folks about, you only had to see the amount of donations for the Global Rally's raffle to know that. 

Nuke is going to sort out a payment system and also a "Cash-O-Meter" for the site, so we can watch as the amount grows.

Tina


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

TinaGlenn said:


> Great ideas guys, keep em coming,
> 
> Sales of all kinds are always good for raising money, the bucket collection is also a good idea, every penny counts as they say.
> 
> ...


Well done Tina you are well underway and its not 24 hours since you took the position.
In fact we have never been to MHF Rallies but we are looking at coming this year as I would love to meet the people I have been talking to on here. Like Zeb (does he really walk around on springs) :lol:


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Ha ha Mavis, Glenn would tell you it's anything to avoid the ironing :twisted: It's also an excuse to go to more meets :twisted: 

Seriously, my own family has been affected by Cancer, my mother couldn't have coped without the help of the macmillan nurses when she was looking after my nana during her last days, and more recently with her own breast cancer treatment, the support was just wonderfull. There can't be many families untouched by this disease, just to know there are people out there who care and can help in many practical ways is a great help in a very hard time.
God willing you will never need their services, but it's nice to know they are there just in case.

Keep the ideas coming, we have a whole years worth to find :wink: 

Tina


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tina,

Well done for taking this role on, you will do fine of that I’m sure, no suggestions from me, but I will put my thinking cap on  

MHS…Rob


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

> Keep the ideas coming, we have a whole years worth to find :wink: Tina


From experience we have found that sponsorship is a difficult way of fundraising, anyone with children/Grandchildren will no doubt already be inundated with requests from schools, scouts, guides, football teams etc, etc.

A 500 (or more!!) type club is an easy way of fundraising once the initial set up is done. That way members have the excitement of a monthly, six monthly and annual draw and it is "guaranteed" money. This would also be easy to set up with Gift Aid so we get to give a bit of our tax to the charity instead of the government 

Graham


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Nuke/Tina and everyone else on this thread,

I've just read this thread with interest as I'm running the Hastings Marathon next month to raise money for the MacMillan Nurses.

One of my running mates called Chris aged 40 was supposed to be running this but has been diagnosed with Cancer this Summer and is currently undergoing treatment. Unfortunately Chris is not well enough to run, but me and some other running friends have decided to run the Hastings Marathon to raise money for the MacMillan Nurses who have been a fantastic support to him.

Please go to this link and take a read. We are taking some team photos on Saturday so I'll get one posted on here so you can see us and hopefully Chris will be in the photo too.

http://www.justgiving.com/moyleman

If anyone fancies donating they can do so using this link.

Thanks
Julie


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

> Please go to this link and take a read. We are taking some team photos on Saturday so I'll get one posted on here so you can see us and _*hopefully Chris will be in the photo too*_.


This makes it so real doesn't it!!


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

*Chris Moyle Hastings Centenary Marathon for Macmillan*

Yes redjumpa it does. It's going to be an emotional day when we run for Chris in December   .

He is having a scan in a couple of weeks when he will find out if the chemo treatment is working.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Fingers crossed all is going well for your friend Julie.
It does make it all much more real when you have been close to someone who has received the care from a wonderful organisation.

Tina


----------

